# java/jdk16 problem



## Krang (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a familiar problem with _java/jdk16_ on FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 (i386). I use *portinstall -P java/jdk16* but he breaking in the hotspot build. I have already installed the _java/linux-sun-jdk16_ (1.6.0.21) but I need the _java/jdk16_ too for _www/rssowl_. Here the last message in the build process:


```
...
chmod +x test_gamma
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/profiled'
touch bsd_i486_compiler2/profiled
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir'
cd bsd_i486_compiler2/product && gmake -w
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product'
Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.
gmake[4]: *** [../generated/MakeDeps.class] Killed: 9
gmake[4]: *** Deleting file `../generated/MakeDeps.class'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_i486_compiler2/product'
gmake[3]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[2]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100906-5585-exmaf7-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! java/jdk16	(unknown build error)
```
Maybe anybody idea how you compile and install the _www/rssowl_ with this _java/jdk16_ error? Maybe exists a method to use the _java/linux-sun-jdk16_ instead of _java/jdk16_? Because the _java/linux-sun-jdk16_ work fine 

Sincerely
Krang


----------



## zspider (Nov 2, 2010)

I am also getting this error while attempting to upgrade jdk


```
Error occurred during initialization of VM
Unable to load ZIP library: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so
*** An XSLT processor (J2SE 1.4.x or newer) is required to bootstrap this build
gmake[4]: *** [check_j2se_version] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [bsd_i486_compiler2/debug] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[2]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/hotspot/make'
gmake: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.

===>>> make failed for java/jdk16
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for java/jdk16 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> java/jdk16 www/libxul devel/autoconf213 sysutils/conky java/diablo-jdk16 misc/compat7x graphics/feh 
multimedia/mplayer emulators/wine
```


----------



## Ralph_Ellis (Nov 2, 2010)

What are the contents of your /etc/make.conf file?


----------



## zspider (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey 

Fixed it, since it blocked up all the other updates behind it so I ran `portmaster -i` to update everything else and one of them was diablo-jdk. After this the JDK port compiled without issue. But thanks for your attempt to help.


----------

